# keep in touch



## MaximuS.111

Greeting mates!

Would you be so kind to tell me how I say "Keep in touch" in Japanese?
For instance, I know that "See you" is "Jya-ne".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## indigoduck

MaximuS.111 said:


> Greeting mates!
> 
> Would you be so kind to tell me how I say "Keep in touch" in Japanese?
> For instance, I know that "See you" is "Jya-ne".
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
How about "Issho ni, Megane wo kaita ne ?"

"let's write letters to each other ?"

Can someone confirm ?


----------



## MaximuS.111

*indigoduck*, thanks for stopping by!

I don't think let's write letters to each other is exactly what I'm looking for , but anyway thanks for offering an alternative.

I found this: 世話をすると連絡を取り合う and it's kind of saying "take care and keep in touch", however I don't know how to write it using English alphabet. Would you help?

Thanks!


----------



## MayumiChelsea

Hi,

How about 
mata chikaiuchini otagaini renrakushiaimashou ne.
また近いうちにお互いに連絡しあいましょうね。

This could mean let's stay in contact via phone, email, letter or any other means.
There is not an exact expression of "let's keep in touch" in Japanese.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MaximuS.111

*MayumiChelsea*, thanks for stopping by!I'll take you suggestion of the phrase.

But are you saying that 世話をすると連絡を取り合う doesn't stand for "take care and keep in touch"? If so, what does it say? I'm curious as I sent it yesterday to my friends from Japan.


----------



## MayumiChelsea

Hi,
We use the phrase
世話をする only when you want to take care of e.g. children, parents, pets and etc. It really means take care of sombody or living animals.
You can say 
子供の世話をする。(take care of children)

If you want to include "Take care" to your sentence, we would say
体に気をつけて　また近いうちに連絡取り合いましょう（ね）。
Directly translated, this is 
Take care of your health and keep in touch. 
I always end my phone conversation with my Mom saying 
体に気をつけてまた電話するね。
Take care, I will call you again soon.

Hope it made sense.


----------



## Aoyama

> How about "Issho ni, Megane wo kaita ne ?"
> 
> "let's write letters to each other ?"
> 
> Can someone confirm ?


That one is funny ... Sorry to _infirm_ it :
_Issho ni, Megane wo kaita ne ? _would literally be : _we bought (eye)glasses together, right ?_
Maybe you want to say "otagaini tegami wo kakimasho" which is not really what Japanese would say (but not impossible) and would sound close to : "let's write (letters) to each other".

世話    を  する  と  連   絡    を  取り 合う
sewa wo suru to ren raku wo tori au /toriaemasho better, toriau is the infinitive form

but the above phrase is too stiff. 
MayumiChelsea's is better and more natural :
mata chikai uchini otagai ni renraku shiaimashou ne.
また     近い うちに   お互い  に 連 絡     しあいましょう ね。  Placing Japanese and Latin symetrically doesn't work well ...


----------



## indigoduck

Aoyama said:


> That one is funny ... Sorry to _infirm_ it :
> _Issho ni, Megane wo kaita ne ? _would literally be : _we bought (eye)glasses together, right ?_
> Maybe you want to say "otagaini tegami wo kakimasho" which is not really what Japanese would say (but not impossible) and would sound close to : "let's write (letters) to each other".


 
Haha, thanks Aoyama. It's been years since i studied japanese and it felt weird writing "Megane" for reasons you pointed out. I'm so glad i put the english equivalent of what i meant to say.

I don't remember what word i was trying to think of, but i know it wasn't tegami. I think it might have been Hagaki 

I was thinking of tourists and all ...


----------



## Aoyama

Well, from megane to hagaki ... Put your glasses on next time (kondo, megane wo chanto kakete ne).


----------



## sneeka2

I would suggest:

また連絡するね
Mata renraku suru ne
I'll get back to you/I'll contact you again

or

また連絡してね
Mata renrakushite ne
Contact me again, okay?

or

また連絡しようね
Mata renraku shiyō ne
Let's contact each other again/Let's keep in touch


----------



## MaximuS.111

Thanks a lot to all of you guys for the contribution!
Appreciate!

Best of luck!


----------

